# Come one, come all...



## Azure (Aug 14, 2009)

And tell me what music to buy.  Some fuckoff mailed a birthday card to their granddaughter with a $50 dollar iTunes card in it to my address mistakenly.  Tell me what to buy with this swag.  Full albums, singles, I don't give a shit.  Help me expand my music taste, since everyone else on the internet is a pompous music theory buff, who clearly know better than I what has artistic credit.  Fire away.  Videos or samples would be a plus. Whatever.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 15, 2009)

Boston's self-titled



and christ you are a whiny bitch


----------



## Azure (Aug 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Boston's self-titled
> 
> 
> 
> and christ you are a whiny bitch


I call em like I see em ;|.  Done. Ladies and faggots, I just purchased music.  I haven't done that in a decade.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 15, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I call em like I see em ;|.  Done. Ladies and faggots, I just purchased music.  I haven't done that in a decade.



Enjoy, my homosexual friend. You are in for a real treat.


----------



## Takun (Aug 15, 2009)

Get some Queens of the Stone Age D:

Rated R or Songs for the Deaf.

Or some Bowie.

Be a faggot, listen to some Bowie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't listen to Takuun, Bowie's an old queen


----------



## Takun (Aug 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Don't listen to Takuun, Bowie's an old queen



Perfect.


STARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRMAN WAITING IN THE SKY

HE'D LIKE AND COME AND MEET US, BUT HE THINKS HE'D BLOW OUR MINDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Get some Queens of the Stone Age D:
> 
> Rated R or Songs for the Deaf.
> 
> ...


 
Are you being sarcastic? I can't tell with the QotSA.

Regardless, get some damn QotSA, yes. Rated R and Lullabies to Paralyze are my favorites.


----------



## Takun (Aug 15, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Are you being sarcastic? I can't tell with the QotSA.
> 
> Regardless, get some damn QotSA, yes. Rated R and Lullabies to Paralyze are my favorites.



No.  I actually paid for QotSA.  :|

It's in the cd player in my car.  I scream along to it while driving to work.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> No. I actually paid for QotSA. :|
> 
> It's in the cd player in my car. I scream along to it while driving to work.


 
Nice. I'm surprised we actually both like the same band lol. But then again, idk how you cannot like at least some QotSA ^^.  If you don't like Feel Good Hit of the Summer, then idk what's wrong with you. lol


----------



## Takun (Aug 15, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Nice.  I'm surprised we actually both like the same band lol.



You just never pay attention when I like Kyuss, Mastodn, QotSA, High on Fire, etc.

OHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh well.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You just never pay attention when I like Kyuss, Mastodn, QotSA, High on Fire, etc.
> 
> OHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh well.


 
I've never seen you mention Kyuss or QotSA.  And I didn't know you liked Mastodon, you just said you like Brann Dailor.  But whatever, that's cool. ^^


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 15, 2009)

Try Opeth (prog black metal).


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 15, 2009)

d00ds I know this is a burgeoning bromance in motion but give some suggestions or take it outside, a'ight?




Takumi_L said:


> I scream along to it while driving to work.



Also kekekekekekekeke this is even better then when you were talking about rap and were all like "The beats and flow have to be good too".


----------



## Takun (Aug 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> d00ds I know this is a burgeoning bromance in motion but give some suggestions or take it outside, a'ight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry my car doesn't sound like a fridge on the way to work. :c

I drive a 2009 Maytag with a dual ice cube/ crushed ice dispenser.


----------



## ale (Aug 15, 2009)

How about Jesus H Christ and the Four Hornsmen of Apocalypse?  They are an odd band that I found on Pandora.  http://www.myspace.com/jesushchristrocks  you can hear some songs here.  They play a variety of styles, but most of their songs are goofy party style songs.  The two I really like are Connecticut's for Fucking and Liz the Hot Receptionist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LckuHfWwGg Liz the Hot Receptionist. The actual band does this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtJzeq7NZyo&feature=related This is a fan video. Not the greatest, but still a fun song.  this is also found on the myspace.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd recommend some of John Lennon's more rocking solo tracks, like "I Found Out" or "Well, Well, Well." Or maybe even some early Duran Duran! Or how about U2's "Vertigo."


----------



## Sonata (Aug 19, 2009)

Recently, I really enjoy:

Modest Mouse
Neutral Milk Hotel (or Jeff Mangum's solo stuff)
The Rural Alberta Advantage
Blur
Radiohead

(I have to say, that Takun recommended most of this to me and then I fell in love with those bands.)


----------



## Azure (Aug 22, 2009)

Word.  I've bought about 25 bux worth so far.  Tell me more.


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2009)

Could try Pendulum. I usually tell ppl who don't know who they are to give them a try...you may like it or you may not. They have alot of fast pace drum and bass stuff.

Air Formation is the total opposite. They're a shoegaze band with a bunch of atmospheric music n heavy on the distortion. 

Since you like country, you may want to look into a guy who calls himself "Eels" specifically a track called "Railroad Man"   I dunno if I'd quite call it country but it's got a nice country feel and it's a nice song. XD


----------

